# Highway and City MPG



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Seat warmers would have a small but measurable effect on fuel economy. However, in Houston, you will never use them.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> Seat warmers would have a small but measurable effect on fuel economy. However, in Houston, you will never use them.


We've been surprised by unusual Texas weather before...


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I think the Sun and Sound and Technology packages could add a bit of weight, but it's probably not going to cause a profound difference in economy. Though driving with the sunroof open on the highway would create some aerodynamic disadvantages. I have a 2018 manual with the leather package and fog lights. On extended highway trips, which I've only done two of, I've managed to get 66 mpg for distances of 1,200 and 700 miles. I've never done a full tank of true city driving, or really any significant percentage of one tank with city ... I have driven it across Manhattan a couple times but drove 100 miles on the highway on either side of that. Normally my driving does have a bunch of suburban/local stuff with stop signs and lights, errands, etc, which is the closest I get to city consistently. My worst tank was 43 mpg, but I've had the "last 25" drop into the mid-30s.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I think the Sun and Sound and Technology packages could add a bit of weight, but it's probably not going to cause a profound difference in economy. Though driving with the sunroof open on the highway would create some aerodynamic disadvantages. I have a 2018 manual with the leather package and fog lights. On extended highway trips, which I've only done two of, I've managed to get 66 mpg for distances of 1,200 and 700 miles. I've never done a full tank of true city driving, or really any significant percentage of one tank with city ... I have driven it across Manhattan a couple times but drove 100 miles on the highway on either side of that. Normally my driving does have a bunch of suburban/local stuff with stop signs and lights, errands, etc, which is the closest I get to city consistently. My worst tank was 43 mpg, but I've had the "last 25" drop into the mid-30s.


This sounds quite cool. I would be happy enough if I get mid 50s on highway.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> Seat warmers would have a small but measurable effect on fuel economy. However, in Houston, you will never use them.





Adam Hamel said:


> We've been surprised by unusual Texas weather before...


I do use seat heating in winter for about 2 weeks each year in Houston. I used it a lot more this year


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mixed driving expect about 45 MPG. Highway mid 50s to low 60s is typical. City only high 30s to low 40s. There are many factors in play affecting MPG. I have 3 Gen 2s, 2 autos, one manual. Surprisingly the MPG averages are similar on all cars. I also have one Gen 1 is slightly lower overall, but still quite good. Yes, the family fleet is Cruze Diesel.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

MRO1791 said:


> Mixed driving expect about 45 MPG. Highway mid 50s to low 60s is typical. City only high 30s to low 40s. There are many factors in play affecting MPG. I have 3 Gen 2s, 2 autos, one manual. Surprisingly the MPG averages are similar on all cars. I also have one Gen 1 is slightly lower overall, but still quite good. Yes, the family fleet is Cruze Diesel.


Wow, 4 cars! You must be very experienced with this car. What mileage you have on them. Any basic advices?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

rauan said:


> Wow, 4 cars! You must be very experienced with this car. What mileage you have on them. Any basic advices?


The Gen 1 is about 60K, the Gen 2s, manual about 31K, 28K and 11k. The most important thing with the car is keeping the emissions system happy. That means avoid frequent short drives that do not allow a period of full operating temperature. That and these cars appreciate a lead foot. Putting the engine under load helps keep the emissions clear. That and you will need to clean the intake at some point. The combination of EGR/soot and oil residue from the turbo will eventually begin to clog the intake and sensors.. The sensors are pretty quick and easy to clean. Intakes not so much, but I've not yet done a full clean, on the Gen 1, I did a partial clean of the throttle valve that seemed to help, but when I do the timing belt, I'll be doing a full manifold off clean, though I still have some time before that is needed. 

The gen 2 has a timing chain, so no worries about a timing belt for you at about 100K.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you, it is very informative!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

rauan said:


> Hello, I am a new Chevy owner. Waiting for my car to be delivered from Florida to Houston. The reason I bought it is mostly highway miles to work, but I do some city drives too. I wanted to know if anyone did tests on operate highway and city MPGs. I know this topic may have been discussed in many threads and I read a few since yesterday, but it is a lot to catch up.
> My car has following packages:
> DRIVER CONFIDENCE, SUN AND SOUND PACKAGE
> LEATHER PACKAGE
> ...











My 19 hatchback highway driving , in city low 30s.


----------



## Fletcher 09 (Jan 9, 2020)

My 2015 gen 1 has over 200,000 on it only major problem I ever had was the def heater that was covered under the extended milage warranty always average mid 40 mpgs


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Chad20101 said:


> View attachment 291639
> 
> My 19 hatchback highway driving , in city low 30s.


That's also a gasoline engine, not a diesel. For a diesel, you can easily add 20 mpg to those figures.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Highest range I've seen for mine.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

dundonrl said:


> Highest range I've seen for mine.


Paraphrasing Jeffrey Lebowski: "Oh year, well, that's just, like, a suggestion, man."

I've broken 800 miles. That's an ambitious range estimate but you can do better with good driving.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I've broken 800 miles. That's an ambitious range estimate but you can do better with good driving.


I've gotten over 800 miles on a tank with mine too. Very pleased with fuel economy.


----------

